#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-09
<cj> o/
<cj> EHLO androidbruce@localhost
<androidbruce> lol cj 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-10
<valorie> nice to see you again, cj
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-11
<cj> o/
<cj> oh, wait.  I just said that :)
<cj> \o
<valorie> lol
 * valorie shares the homemade soup around the channel
<cj> nice!
<Salt> does it fix bones?
<valorie> what's wrong with your bones?
<valorie> the broth is made from bones, so yes
<valorie> it'll fix 'em all up
<valorie> the best thing is that I discovered some dried mushrooms
<valorie> OMG it was the best soup evar
<Salt> eww mushrooms
 * valorie picks them out from Salt's bowl and eats them herself!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-12
<cj> woe.  re-keying is a pita
<valorie> what do you have to re-key, cj?
 * bkerensa pokes valorie and other WA folks
 * bkerensa waves
 * valorie pokes bkerensa back
<bkerensa> How goes the weather for my neighbors to the north?
<valorie> we had a spate of hail earlier!
<valorie> by the time I went to look it was all melted though
<valorie> now sort of cold and damp out
<valorie> how about Portland?
<valorie> and has the mayor started moving Occupy P. out, yet?
<bkerensa> Well weather.com said it was 46 today but it felt like mid 30's and was foggy on my part of the city in the afternoon
<bkerensa> very cold atm
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> heater is running at overclocked rate :P
<valorie> furnace is running here as well
<bkerensa> I think it will be a cold winter
<bkerensa> Lucky I will be in California for Christmas
<valorie> we've had a couple of hard freezes, but it's not quite that cold tonight
<valorie> I like a cold winter, as long as it's not 3 feet of snow
<valorie> that's a bit overkill
<bkerensa> Oh it hasnt snowed that much in the years I have been here
<bkerensa> just a few inches
<bkerensa> I fear Ice more than I do snow
<valorie> how many years have you lived there?
 * bkerensa takes Public Transit so walking on frozen sidewalks is much like ice skating
<bkerensa> valorie: Almost three now
<valorie> there was a pretty bad storm 2 or 3 years ago
<valorie> ok
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> it was only a foot or so
<valorie> it was hell here
<bkerensa> I was on the bus at the time and they had to kick everyone off and people left their cars on the freeway
<valorie> fortunately I have a subaru
<valorie> that's the one
<bkerensa> I have seen worse snow in the Sierra Nevedas
<bkerensa> like near Truckee
<valorie> my daughter almost died from a kidney infection
<bkerensa> Snow that would put the fear in people :P
<valorie> she couldn't get to the hospital so I had to drive up to north seattle and take her
<bkerensa> Bodie, CA gets pretty intense snow too.... Thats where the Marines do their Winter Warfare Training
<bkerensa> wow
<valorie> she was hospitalized over Xmas that year
<bkerensa> thats not good
<valorie> well, I was able to get her there
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> so it ended up good
<valorie> she's alive
<bkerensa> valorie: You live in Seattle too right or a suburb?
 * bkerensa wants to make a trip up there sometime before the spring
<valorie> an hour south-east
<bkerensa> My two friends that were in Seattle both left :P
<valorie> right outside of the little village of Black Diamond
<bkerensa> just Finn now
<valorie> it's a fun city
 * bkerensa would mostly just be coming up to see Finn and maybe attend a WA LoCo event
<bkerensa> Gotta be a month or two after Christmas because my California trip is going to be spendy
 * bkerensa is unsure how some Ubuntu Members can afford to travel so much
<bkerensa> seems like everyone except for me is going to every event regardless of its location
<bkerensa> =o
<valorie> well, I only go to UDS if I'm sponsored
<valorie> same with the KDE events
<valorie> that's how I can afford Switzerland and German
<valorie> y
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> hmm :)
<bkerensa> lucky you
<bkerensa> LOL
 * bkerensa will apply for UDS next year if it is in country
 * bkerensa doesnt much want to go to Europe
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I so much want to go to europe again
<bkerensa> valorie: My friday evening - http://i.imgur.com/CVceT.png
<valorie> ha
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> I built tomahawk and some of its components
<valorie> after spending the day shepherding my dad to the doctor and back
<valorie> thank goodness we went out for pizza!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> a tomahawk like a axe or?
<valorie> see gettomahawk.com
<valorie> it's a way to share your music and playlists legally
<valorie> I wanted the latest, though
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> share music legally?
<bkerensa> -.o
<bkerensa> did I miss a legal ruling of some sort? :P
<bkerensa> valorie: You can share music with people over the internet? Like stream or actually send mp3s?
<valorie> just stream
<bkerensa> valorie: How do you find people to share with?
 * bkerensa is install now
<valorie> valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com - add me
<valorie> the guys in the chan are good about sharing as well
<valorie> #tomahawk
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> valorie: ok added you
<valorie> do you have a gmail or jabber?
<valorie> I'll add you back
<valorie> twitter thing isn't working for me right now
<bkerensa> valorie: bkerensa@gmail.com
<bkerensa> valorie: It said you added me
<bkerensa> did you get my request
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa is trying to figure this out... it looks and sounds cool but no idea how it works :P
<valorie> I think the only thing we have to do is add one another
 * valorie is listening to a podcast right now on amarok
<valorie> so I'm no fun
<valorie> although when you see my collection, you can play anything I have as long as I'm online
<bkerensa> oh cool
<bkerensa> valorie: wow someone in #tomahawk added me :D this is fun
<valorie> yep, it seems new and different to me
<bkerensa> valorie: Seems like Napster remixed to me
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> ultimately, if you have a wide enough network, you should be able to hear just about anything
<bkerensa> valorie: Only well people are online though?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> They need some kind of central list system to find people
<valorie> I think they feel that once it gets popular, people will just friend their friends
<valorie> also the good thing is that lots of linux people leave their computers on all the time
<valorie> you could find people on their forums, but they are full of spam
<valorie> :(
<bkerensa> valorie: Do you have any copies of old speaker proposals?
 * bkerensa is wanting to practice writing one on FOSS Evangelism and needs a guide
<valorie> bkerensa: I've never written a speaker proposal
<valorie> but I sure need to start
<valorie> :-)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-05
<savedjuli> hi
<toddcnb> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-06
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-07
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-08
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-09
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-10
<savedjuli> hi
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-11
<savedjuli> hi
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-11-05
 * gn .oO( If I could only find the right IRC client for Mac OS X )
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-11-10
<valorie> I hope to see everyone at SeaGL tomorrow or Sat.! #seagl for more
